# Erm, is the Darkrai I got from a trade legit or hacked?



## reyy (Feb 7, 2014)

I was waiting for someone to trade me, and a passerby traded me. So i accepted it. He offered a lvl 100 SHINY darkrai. I offered a regular reshiram. We traded. Um.. is this a hoax? did i do something wrong or bad? When I try to trade back the darkrai he offers a pancham who's nicknamed 'No thanks' D:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 7, 2014)

Have you checked it's IVs? People who hack shiny legends usually give them perfect IVs too.
Although it is possible to get a shiny darkrai, so it could be legit.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I was waiting for someone to trade me, and a passerby traded me. So i accepted it. He offered a lvl 100 SHINY darkrai. I offered a regular reshiram. We traded. Um.. is this a hoax? did i do something wrong or bad? When I try to trade back the darkrai he offers a pancham who's nicknamed 'No thanks' D:



Put it through an IV Calc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Have you checked it's IVs? People who hack shiny legends usually give them perfect IVs too.
> Although it is possible to get a shiny darkrai, so it could be legit.



Once released a legit Zygarde. Karla confirmed it post-release.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 7, 2014)

It's either hacked or cloned, because a level 100 shiny legendary always sounds very fishy.. but yeah check the IVs to make sure.  If they're perfect then it's 99.9% guaranteed to be hacked.


----------



## Amykins (Feb 7, 2014)

Of course it's a hack. No one in their right mind would initiate a random passerby trade and give up a SHINY EVENT POKEMON for a boring ol' reshiram.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Amykins said:


> Of course it's a hack. No one in their right mind would initiate a random passerby trade and give up a SHINY EVENT POKEMON for a boring ol' reshiram.



Some people are just really nice.


----------



## Amykins (Feb 8, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Some people are just really nice.



Sorry, but I refuse to believe that someone would give away such a rare poke on a whim unless it was hacked. Darkrai is arguably one of the most sought-after event pokemon, right behind mew and arceus. And it's a shiny. And someone just...gave it away to some random person. Yeah, no.

Have you even been on the global link? No one is that nice. NO ONE. I find your lack of a lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think it's legit :/ I'm sorry. You should get the IV's checked. If it looks too good to be true...it probably is.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 8, 2014)

xxLollyxx said:


> I don't think it's legit :/ I'm sorry. You should get the IV's checked. If it looks too good to be true...it probably is.


But this is gen 6, is it not?


----------



## Emily (Feb 8, 2014)

I doubt it's hacked I bet it's just been cloned loads so they could get legendaries they wanted, they would have said no thanks because they probs have loads of them.


----------



## unravel (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure its hack, why would he give it away (or whatever...)? I wanna know the IV's :U


----------



## vexnir (Feb 8, 2014)

Most likely a hack, but even with perfect IVs, there's a scenario that the person got to the island in DPPt and RNG abused Darkrai to get a shiny, perfect one - and that's not hacked, actually.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 8, 2014)

It's probably legitimate, only it's been cloned. Either way - it's a legitimate legal pokemon, so you can use it to your advantage!


----------



## Amykins (Feb 9, 2014)

I still hold to the camp that it's not a clone. Sure, some people would reset until doomsday to get a shiny Darkrai - but to get one that has perfect stats? Nuh-uh, wrong, SO wrong. You can't possibly be that gullible as to think this is legit.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 9, 2014)

Legit cloned probably. If I had many of those stuff then I would probably give it for a Reshiram that I don't have.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

Amykins said:


> I still hold to the camp that it's not a clone. Sure, some people would reset until doomsday to get a shiny Darkrai - but to get one that has perfect stats? Nuh-uh, wrong, SO wrong. You can't possibly be that gullible as to think this is legit.



It's not impossible to get a perfect IV shiny legendary..


----------



## vexnir (Feb 9, 2014)

Amykins said:


> I still hold to the camp that it's not a clone. Sure, some people would reset until doomsday to get a shiny Darkrai - but to get one that has perfect stats? Nuh-uh, wrong, SO wrong. You can't possibly be that gullible as to think this is legit.


Very possible with RNG abuse as I said. It's not that hard for those who know how to do it.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 9, 2014)

Amykins said:


> I still hold to the camp that it's not a clone. Sure, some people would reset until doomsday to get a shiny Darkrai - but to get one that has perfect stats? Nuh-uh, wrong, SO wrong. You can't possibly be that gullible as to think this is legit.



Its entirely possibly to get a flawless shiny darkrai with RNG abuse[and in regards to your saying no one would give away a event pokemon for a reshiram.. well.. I've given em away for less than that before.]


----------



## Cress (Feb 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> It's probably legitimate, only it's been cloned. Either way - it's a legitimate legal pokemon, so you can use it to your advantage!



I have an army of these guys in White. I made a video of it and people thought I hacked them.  If they're hacked, then how come I can trade and use it?


----------



## Silversea (Feb 9, 2014)

These days there is no point worrying or being paranoid about "Waaah is X or Z legal" unless you intend to use it for battling.

It is impossible to detect cloning unless you encounter the cloner him/herself in the act, or they admit it, and chances are many of these have been spread so far over the world you are never going to know. There have surely been some legendaries with good IVs that are legitimate, but with the innovations in hacking they are shadowed. Instead of being paranoid, perhaps just take them as face value. A 5IV is a 5IV...

So take it and worry about it only if you want to do more than have it in the PC.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 10, 2014)

I can tell you that a shiny umbreon named Blaze(IVs are 31/31/31/31/31/x[1]) is cloned. I have the original. I let a cloner clone him once to prove to myself that it worked[I was very worried the entire time he was gone that I wouldn't get my umbreon back; but I did get him back along with an extra shiny umbreon].


----------



## xxLollyxx (Feb 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> But this is gen 6, is it not?



A few people have been saying that they got their poke edit Pokemon through. So it could be hacked. If it's not then great!  Lucky you. Unfortunately there's no real way to tell, and I don't think the legality checker can be 100% full proof. Have you tried transferring any poke edit Pokemon?

It could also be cloned as the others are saying. I cloned a few myself Pokemon myself >.<


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 10, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I offered a regular reshiram.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 11, 2014)

If you run a pokecheck on your pokemon, on pokecheck.org, it will tell you if the Pokemon has been hacked, cloned, RNGd, ect. It only supports generation 5 games and under though.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 11, 2014)

You can talk to the memory girl outside the poke center in amberette town, she'll tell you if it's hacked or not ( ^ω^ )


----------



## justina (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, I saw this thread and was actually wondering if you guys could help me ^.^
my friend got a shiny Latias on wondertrade, we checked it and concluded that its definitely hacked. my friend wants to know if she will get in trouble for keeping this pokemon in her box? Thanks!


----------



## Kirito (Feb 12, 2014)

justina said:


> Hi, I saw this thread and was actually wondering if you guys could help me ^.^
> my friend got a shiny Latias on wondertrade, we checked it and concluded that its definitely hacked. my friend wants to know if she will get in trouble for keeping this pokemon in her box? Thanks!



If you keep it in your PC/party and use it for solo play you won't get in trouble. If you use it in wifi battles people might report it if they suspect it is a hack (but usually only if the hack has max IVs ect) and you might be banned from wifi battles for a few days. If you decide to trade it you should let others know it was obtained via a hack.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> You can talk to the memory girl outside the poke center in amberette town, she'll tell you if it's hacked or not ( ^ω^ )


She does not tell you if a Pokemon is hacked. Anything from Pokemon Bank or a Mystery Gift will make her say "The Pokemon seems to have a good memory, but doesn't seem to be able to remember..." This won't tell you if a Pokemon from Pokemon Bank is hacked since all of them are like that. Also, if a hacked Pokemon gets through Pokemon Bank, that means the game doesn't even know it's hacked, even if it's obvious like a non-event Pokemon in a Cherish Ball. (Pokemon Bank never checks the Pokeballs, surprisingly.)


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive noticed that hacked pokemon that go through pokebank sometimes cant be traded from trainer to trainer but can be put up for gts trade.
which is weird o.o


----------

